# Cockapoo puppy - more cocker than poodle?



## Whiskey

Hi everyone! I have a 4 month old cockapoo puppy named Whiskey and he is looking more and more like a cocker spaniel everyday! Does anyone have an adult cockapoo that looked similar to Whiskey as a puppy that has pictures of what he/she looks like now? I'd be interested to see because I just can't seem to figure out how his fur's going to come in when he's an adult!


----------



## Lara10

Whiskey is really cute, he's similar to my cockerpoo Finley, he's 9 wks old and we love him no matter how he turns out however I can't help thinking he looks like a cocker spaniel I can't see anything that resembles a poodle, but he is beautiful, I will try to add a photo!!


----------



## Whiskey

Wow Finley is a cutie as well!!!  I can't wait to see what he looks like when he gets older too! Thanks for the reply, it's good to see other cockapoo owners that are noticing the mostly cocker spaniel in their pup! They grow up so fast, Whiskey is now 11 lbs and I still remember what he was like as a 5 lb pup!


----------



## Walterpick

My puppy Walter is the same - no discernible poodle apart from his long legs (per the vet). His siblings were definitely more Cockapoo in looks but I think we just got the cocker one !

Walter was 14lbs at 12 weeks and per the vet is likely to be 30-40lbs and not the 18-20 quoted by the questionable breeder


----------



## GreenEnvy

Our 13 week old, Kira, also looks much more spaniel at this point.
She's 7.7 lbs now.

I haven't really noticed any shedding yet other than when brushing, but we'll see.


----------

